# The Crew of the Shrike- Corsairs of Umbar



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

_The Corsairs of Umbar are ruthless raiders possessed of a savagery more commonly associated with Orcs rather than Men. Fortunately for the seafaring folk of Middle-earth, Corsair attacks are generally as brief as the are vicious, for the renegades of Umbar have little stomach for prolonged battle on land and gladly scramble back to their ships once they have stolen enough plunder._

Here is my project log for my corsairs of umbar. I have never played lotr, so it is something new for me.

So far, I have 9 corsairs and 3 reavers painted. I have a few arbalesters on the go, a bo'sun with crossbow, a captain with axe, and 6 guys unmade.

Here are the pics:


















C&C please! :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice, there seems to be a few LotR project logs cropping up recently, which is always good .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not a bad start! Your guys are looking pretty good. Never been a fan of LotR stuff but these guys aren't half bad. Keep up the good work.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys

I sadly have no pictures for you, as I have no access to a camera. But I do bring a question:

How would you go about converting/painting these guys: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod130006a&rootCatGameStyle=
(the horn blower and taskmaster specifically) to be corsairs?

I think the horn blower is mainly a matter of painting, but the taskmaster? He looks a little too haradrim for my liking. 

The problem is, that I do not have any spare bits suitable for this kind of conversion, as it is main,y to do with the head and torso. (I still have a fully painted corsair, fondly entitled steve after slaying elrohil in single combat, who does not have a head. He was my first guy and I mucked up the detail on the face. I ended up chopping it off, and as of yet have not found a replacement)


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Heya

After a furious weekend of painting I have emerged with more models for your prying eyes! :biggrin:

These are my arbalesters (5 to be exact). I know the freehand on the shield is bad but I have decided to keep it for now, and re do it when I have more time to spend on it (the current ones were rather rushed).

Here you go:









And my Captain and Bo'sun. I converted the bo'sun using high elf chariot crew legs ( I picture it being mail he plundered from a raid on a far off land)and cloak, the top half of an arbalester, and the crossbow 'bow' from the real kit. The captain is bog standard from the blister, but I still like him (and he tears through arnor soldiers as I have found! :good











In the pipeline: More Corsairs! :laugh:

For all you gaming types here is my army list:

Dalamyr, the Fleetmaster of Umbar
100pts

Corsair Captain
Two Handed Axe
55pts

Corsair Bo'sun
Crossbow
50pts

30 Corsairs of Umbar
8 Bows, 11 Boarding Pikes, 11 Shields
240pts

6 Corsair Reavers
60pts

8 Corsair Arbalesters
80pts

Allied Harad:

Hasharin
90pts

Haradrim Taskmaster
60pts 

1 Haradrim Warrior
Hornblower
27pts

Allied Nazgul:
The Knight of Umbar
Armoured Horse
135pts

Total:
997pts


I will probably never play 1000pts of LOTR, but this is mainly fluff, and stuff I would like in my army. 

Alasdair out :victory:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

alasdair said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I sadly have no pictures for you, as I have no access to a camera. But I do bring a question:
> 
> ...


Perhaps removing the back banner, and just a head swap really. He got the armour as a gift for killing blah blah or looted a town in Harad for fun and wears the turban because of some disease or something lol, the LotR kits don't help themselves when wanting to convert. If only they had designed the kits to be like WFB and 40k...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, good idea. Fluff covers nearly everything!

I have realised that I will have 12 corsairs spare so they will supply suitable converting bits.

I am even considering converting some haradrim raiders with the spare corsairs (to be count as haradrim raiders).


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey

I have been taking a bit of a break from painting corsairs, so I dont have much to show you apart from a trio of corsairs.






But, after expanding my little photo booth, I have had chance totake some pics of thewhole 'army'! It is not exactly large, but enough for a decent battle.












I will be buying Dalamyr (on saturday) and working on yet MORE corsairs in the near future. In the pipeline I have three corsairs. This would mean that all the stuff I have is painted! A first for any armies I have had! 

:victory: Alasdair out!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Turns out it was not all of the guys that were painted. I found and painted this fiery quintet:








can anyone see the 'subtle' link between the models ? :biggrin:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

No posts? I don't know whether that is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------

